# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  My Technique keeps working

## I H8 Reality

This technique has worked consistently for the last couple of months and I'm finally going to reveal it.

*1.* You need to set your alarm clock so that you have at *Least* 6 hours of sleep.

*2.* When the alarm goes off just turn it off and go back to sleep.

*3.* The next time you have a brief awakening, lay in the supine position.

*4.* Relax, close your eyes, and start visualizing being in your backyard during daytime. Now start moving along the perimeter of your backyard and start touching things such as doors, garbage cans, walls,etc.

Tactile sensation *IS VERY IMPORTANT* when your visualizing. Without it, it will be very hard to enter a Lucid dream. I think the tactile sensation makes you forget about your real body and helps focus on your dream body.

*5.* Once you start walking around your backyard touching things as you go. You will know when you've entered the dream. Its like you get sucked into the dream.

---------------------

This may sound tedious, but it keeps working for me. Let me summarize again:

-minimum 6 hrs of sleep
-brief awakening
-Supine Position
-The Visualization (*Tactile Sensations* is Important!)


One things I've noticed consistently is that brief awakenings between 6 - 9 hours after falling asleep are very special. They're like a doorway to Lucidity. Before 6 hours it is very difficult to enter a dream , after 9 hours you'll be too awake during the brief awakening.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It keeps working for me too!

Familiar tactile senstaions are the easiest way for me to enter a lucid dream during both brief midnight awakenings and full on WILDs.  

I will try the 6-9 hour 'magic' time.  Timing is normally where I end up ruining it for myself.

----------


## exileblue

You have to sleep 6 hours and then go back to bad? oO; I think I'll just sleep till I'm not tired anymore. How should that work?

----------


## whitby_jet

I'm a novice when it comes to lucid dreaming - I've had several but always they've happened spontaneously. But you mentioning that tactile sensations are important makes sense to me. My last LD happened when I dreamt I could 'feel' the rug I was sitting on (in the dream) - and bam! I was lucid! So maybe I'll try your method, see what happens  :smiley:

----------


## I H8 Reality

> You have to sleep 6 hours and then go back to bad? oO; I think I'll just sleep till I'm not tired anymore. How should that work?



basically what you're looking for is the brief awakenings after 6 hours of sleep. Its hard to tell when 6 hours has passed while sleeping. So the easiest way is to set your alarm for 6 hours later, when it awakens you turn it off and go back to sleep.

Now you know that 6hours has passed, and the next time you have a brief awakening you can apply the visualization i mentioned.

----------


## exileblue

Ah ok, so it's better to use this technique if I now that I can stay in bed as long as I want. I wanted to try it today, but have to wake up for school, but maybe I have some luck...

----------


## StephenT

I'll try this.  I tried the "backyard" method before, but never during a brief awakening.

I'll post results.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I'm glad I read this post...thinking back on the WILD I had recently, my successful entry into the dream pretty much followed this technique exactly, especially in regards to the emphasis on tactile sensation.

I've studied and practiced various techniques of visualization off and on for years, but have primarily focused on the visual aspect. I am learning (the hard way, through experience) that the tactile sensations are just as if not more important.

Also, the part you wrote "Its like you get sucked into the dream." is EXACTLY what it felt like when I transitioned from waking to sleep in my WILD. It was crazy, and has definitely increased my confidence and motivation to master this technique.

----------


## imj

> This technique has worked consistently for the last couple of months and I'm finally going to reveal it.
> 
> *1.* You need to set your alarm clock so that you have at *Least* 6 hours of sleep.
> 
> *2.* When the alarm goes off just turn it off and go back to sleep.
> 
> *3.* The next time you have a brief awakening, lay in the supine position.
> 
> *4.* Relax, close your eyes, and start visualizing being in your backyard during daytime. Now start moving along the perimeter of your backyard and start touching things such as doors, garbage cans, walls,etc.
> ...



Nice! I also agree with you...I HATE! REALITY. It does nothing but create misery... :tongue2: .

IMJ

----------


## kaeraz

Is it _very_ likely that you'll have a brief awakening after sleeping six hours? I've woken up around that time before, but I don't remember waking up _after_ that excect when I wake up at my normal time to go to work or whatever. Is this because I'm really not waking up or I'm just not remembering it?

Would it work the same if I just tried the supine and visualizations right after I wake up from the six hours of sleep? Has anybody tried it that way?

----------


## Emerald Wolf

I'm thinking this would work better if you went around your backyard touching things in the evening before you go to sleep so that you have fresh memories of the tactile sensations (as well as making it a routine that might surface during your dreams).

Now a question though: I usually wake up after only 5 hours of sleep and have to take a bathroom break before going back to bed, otherwise I can't sleep comfortably for the remainder of the night. Would this inhibit the effectiveness of the procedure do you think? (ie: can you try it out and see if there's a marked differance?)

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

Well I was fortunate to wake up exactly six hours after falling asleep (with no alarm clock). As I went back to sleep I tried to incorporate tactile sensations into a visualization but I quickly lost focus and fell into normal dreaming sleep.

 ::|: 

I am convinced though that tactile imaging has been the missing ingredient in my visualization exercises, so I will keep trying.

----------


## SkypeGoat

I think i'll try that on this weekend. I'll let you know how it works out. =)

----------


## I H8 Reality

i just did it again last night  ::D: 

It feels so cool when you get sucked into the dream. This time as i was headed for the garbage can and I felt the dream take over and Im like yeaaaaaaaa!!!

The coolest part about this technique is that it u get extremely real Lucids dreams this way.

----------


## westonci

thanks for the technique, I tried it last night with success!  :boogie: 

At first i thought it wouldn't work, but as I was walking around the house, and touching the wall I felt this strange feeling come over me and then BOOM!! I was in a dream, it felt so cool, and yeah it was probably one of the most vivid Lucid Dreams I ever had.

It only lasted 2 minutes probably cuz i got to excited. You broke my long dry spell, so Im definelty going to try and master this technique.  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

The only thing I don't like about this is I have to chose between having a lucid dream or recording my dream.  If I take the time to write down a dream, I miss my brief dream reentry window.

The normal scenario goes like this.  I will wake up at 5 am, lie in bed trying to remember the last dream I had, consider whether or not I should write it down.  If I decide it was good enough to write down, I know I've missed my chance at dream reentry.  If I decide it wasn't, I've already let my mind wander too much by trying to remember, so I can't concentrate on this technique. 

The only times I can get it to work are when I decide ahead of time I won't record any mid-night dreams.  Then this takes a toll on my dream recall if I do it a couple nights in a row.

Any advice?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I've been working on imagenation and the tactile senses for quite awhile now I know of your thread, and I know of the princables behind the methods for almost a year, but I only recently put it to practice, it's challenging for me, the msot challenging purhaps is locking your focus on the imagenation, for me I imagine riding a bike, and I even create the track I ride on.

Your previous thread with all the good results people had inspired me to do it more often. See when I do it my focus keeps going back to my physical it's like a magnet for my focus, obviously if I occupy my inner senses with these things it seems to go away (kind of like the strong force that keeps atoms together from the natural results of electromagnitism), but the main focus I have now is prolonging those imagined senses.

Honestly I havn't actually sat down in the early morning very often and tried it.

I have an important question though, do you originaly sleep on your back, or your side, for me it's my side, and it's always worried me that I cannot go to sleep on my back.

----------


## I H8 Reality

i usually sleep on my back while im doing the re-entry into the dream and I put my hands crossed on my chest.

As for the visualization i walk around touching specific objects. For example ill rub my hands against the BBQ machine then walk over to my door and rub my hands on it it then walk over to  a tree and rub my hands against it etc. until i enter a dream.

Personally I think that riding a bike, driving a car or doing anything extreme like that will make it very difficult to enter a dream. walking is your safest bet.



heres a typical backyard. The Tree, the windmill, the chairs are objects that you can touch.

----------


## DrTechnical

I think this is a genuinely clever technique. I will try it this weekend. Thanks.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> i usually sleep on my back while im doing the re-entry into the dream and I put my hands crossed on my chest.
> 
> As for the visualization i walk around touching specific objects. For example ill rub my hands against the BBQ machine then walk over to my door and rub my hands on it it then walk over to a tree and rub my hands against it etc. until i enter a dream.
> 
> Personally I think that riding a bike, driving a car or doing anything extreme like that will make it very difficult to enter a dream. walking is your safest bet.
> 
> 
> 
> heres a typical backyard. The Tree, the windmill, the chairs are objects that you can touch.



Well I didn't mean well your doing dream re-entry I mean like most of the time when your just normaly going to sleep.

Well I visualize but it contstantly changes sometimes rapidly, and it's better in narrow areas, but I can do wide open ones, maybe I ought to try more of them. (like lifting heavier weights, helps build muscle faster)

Walking is difficult to simulate for me, and it doesn't contain very many senses, but come to think of it if I really focus on the gravity of it, and the solid ground beneith my feet it does tend to improve, maybe visualizations that involve walking around are best, I know of another guy whos really good at this and he does it walking.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Are you familiar with the Method of Loci?  I think you should be aware of it.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci

As human beings, we are programmed to remember progression through spaces.  Its one of those genetic survival traits.  People have been abusing this for thousands of years to remember long chains of information in a certain order.  

The importance of this technique, I believe, relies on the use of a familiar space.  Any progression through a space you are familiar with will work.  I use my house and yard, and go room to room touching objects and door handles.  I have a preset progression that I already use for my 'Memory Mansion".

----------


## unseen wombat

I tried this this morning. It didn't work for me. I just slipped off into regular sleep, and when I woke, I didn't remember any dreams. I have to admit, I woke up after only 5:45 of sleep, which is still an hour more than I usually sleep before my WBTB, but not quite the 6 recommended. I'll give it a try before my WILD tomorrow morning.

H8, do you do this every night? Or do you take breaks? What would you say your success rate is?

Weston, do you have a dream journal? I'd like to read about your experience. Did you find yourself still in your back yard, or did you end up in a totally different scene?

----------


## I H8 Reality

> I tried this this morning. It didn't work for me. I just slipped off into regular sleep, and when I woke, I didn't remember any dreams. I have to admit, I woke up after only 5:45 of sleep, which is still an hour more than I usually sleep before my WBTB, but not quite the 6 recommended. I'll give it a try before my WILD tomorrow morning.
> 
> H8, do you do this every night? Or do you take breaks? What would you say your success rate is?
> 
> Weston, do you have a dream journal? I'd like to read about your experience. Did you find yourself still in your back yard, or did you end up in a totally different scene?



I try it most nights, and it works 9/10 times if I do it correctly. I cant do it every night because Im in University and Some of my courses are at 8:00 so i have to wake up at 6:00 which doesnt give me enough time to fulfill the 6 hours needed

Also 6 hours is the minimum threshold that you have to pass. I noticed that most of my successes happen during brief awakenings around 7 hours after falling asleep.

About the dream journal. I never record my dreams. This technique doesnt need dream recall as other traditional methods do. For this technique recognizing brief awakenings are more important.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Are you familiar with the Method of Loci?  I think you should be aware of it.  
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci
> 
> As human beings, we are programmed to remember progression through spaces.  Its one of those genetic survival traits.  People have been abusing this for thousands of years to remember long chains of information in a certain order.  
> 
> The importance of this technique, I believe, relies on the use of a familiar space.  Any progression through a space you are familiar with will work.  I use my house and yard, and go room to room touching objects and door handles.  I have a preset progression that I already use for my 'Memory Mansion".



correct, visualizing somewhere you've never been is very difficult. A backyard is a perfect place to do his technique.

----------


## Arthurium

> correct, visualizing somewhere you've never been is very difficult. A backyard is a perfect place to do his technique.



I think it might help me to walk around my backyard, and house and look at everything before I goto bed. Then practice a bit to make sure I remember what it all looks like. 

I have a bad memory when trying to imagine that. But it looks right in my lucids  :smiley:

----------


## Exhalent

I will try this tonight. This will be easy for me considering that I get 6hrs of sleep anyways. So as soon as I wake up, I will just go back to sleep.

----------


## Thiada

Ok, see if i got this right:

Sleep for six hours, then wake up by alarm, then sleep again, and wake up normally, then touching stuff in your garden?

----------


## Exhalent

> Ok, see if i got this right:
> 
> Sleep for six hours, then wake up by alarm, then sleep again, and wake up normally, then touching stuff in your garden?



You sleep for six hours, wake up, go back to sleep, wake up and visualize touching stuff in your garden.

----------


## I H8 Reality

Lets just say you go to bed at 12:00am. You should set your alarm clock for 7:00 am because it should take you an hour to fall asleep.

When the alarm clock goes off at 7:00am turn it off and go back to sleep.

Your next brief awakening should be roughly at 8:00am and this is when you should apply the visualization.

The visualization is you walking around the perimeter of your backyard during a sunny day. And while you visualize yourself doing this you should touch objects in your backyard such as doors, walls, chairs, BBQ machines etc.

If all works out, you should enter a Lucid Dream.

----------


## DreamQueen

I am loving this thread, iH8reality! This morning I went back to bed after 8 hours sleep and WILDed with reasonable success. I had intense vibrations whereby it felt like an earthquake because my bed was shaking so hard and I also had a very vivid sensation of a presence in my room right down to hearing the floorboards creak. I was home alone at the time and so did a quick check just to be sure by lifting my head and looking briefly round my room. Luckily doing this didn't ruin my WILD and I then entered a wonderful flying dream. I was high up in the clouds flying with the birds. It was so peaceful.

However, I often have trouble distinguishing when I am no longer visually imaging (meditating) and when I have actually entered a dream. I do feel myself being sucked into the dream but because my conscious level doesn't alter I just think I'm still meditating vividly. I will definitely try your technique and let you know how I get on.

Do you perform RCs as you walk round the garden in your mind? Do you think this might this help me recognise when I've started dreaming?

Love your avatar  :smiley: 

Also love your username! It's funny coz the other night I was walking out of a restaurant and I thought about how I had to walk all the way across the carpark to my car and I found myself wishing it was a dream so I could fly there. I then found myself thinking about how much reality sucked compared to lucid dreaming and your username came to mind! Ha ha!

----------


## I H8 Reality

i know when ive entered a dream, its hard to describe to a person how it feels. Its like going from 2D to 3D.

----------


## DreamQueen

I guess I do know when I've entered the dream. That's a good description about going from 2D to 3D. I think my problem is more about maintaining lucidity. Do you have any tricks or techniques you use to keep yourself lucid?

Cheers

----------


## I H8 Reality

> I guess I do know when I've entered the dream. That's a good description about going from 2D to 3D. I think my problem is more about maintaining lucidity. Do you have any tricks or techniques you use to keep yourself lucid?
> 
> Cheers



Calming yourself down, and rubbing hands are good ways to keep yourself lucid. As Westonci mentioned my technique usually results in extremely vivid Lucid Dreams, so it can be exciting.

----------


## Arthurium

No luck last night. I actually tried it 3 different times and I just fell asleep. 

Ill try again tonight.

----------


## eppy

last night after i did this technique ( i didnt think i was at the time, but i was). I had a WBTB after a short not vivid one and pictured walking through my backyard and it looked real and i wasnt paying attention and then i was like "OMG"  this is so vivid, i must be dreaming and then i was in a dream.

----------


## DreamingGod

Wait.

So if i go to sleep at 10 am i should set my alarm at 4. wake up at 4am then set me alarm for 5??

----------


## I H8 Reality

if you go to bed at 10pm you should set your alarm for 5am because it should take you 60 minutes to fall asleep. So you'll be asleep from 11pm - 4am which is 6 hours.

When the alarm wakes you up at 5am turn it off and go back to sleep. The next time you have a brief awakening you can apply the visualization i mentioned earlier.

----------


## DreamingGod

Yes I know that but i was wondering if you go to sleep again at 5 do you set your alarm for one more hour and that is the brief awakening or does your body wake you up

----------


## I H8 Reality

your body will wake you up naturally

----------


## Grod

What can I substitute in if I don't have a backyard?

----------


## I H8 Reality

> What can I substitute in if I don't have a backyard?



some open space outdoors that your *VERY* familiar with. Try and make it a sunny day.

----------


## RockNRoller123

Teacher, I have a question!

What should I be doing physically?
I should just lay there on my back right?

----------


## lagunagirl

So it's kind of like WILD? well, either way i'm gonna try it.... when I can get enough sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## arby

Wow, lots of decent VILD-type techs cropping up.

I have places here that I wanna correct but I think I've blathered about it enough about it in Kromoh's thread already =P

But DAMMIT, h8.... make better titles... You always have like "100% tech" or "Ultimate tech" or "this gives 18 lucids per night" or "this always works for me". Your techniques are often decent but the attention whoreing just gets on my nerves >: ( Plus, it always seems that the only reason you go onto this site is to make a new thread with a new "awesome tech of ultimate awesomeness" and get it to really high views.

Oh, and bits of advice... when you are feeling the object, concentrate on what the object feels like rather then what it feels like when you touch it. It might not seem like much but there's a big difference =P Also, take note of the terrain under your foot. Is it hard gravel, soft and spongy grass?

----------


## SpikeZx

Ok I went to bed thinking this is probably not gonna work like the other things I've tried, but I'll tell you this.. it's the first thing I've tried that's given me 4 lucids in a row  ::banana::  ::D: 

Thanks I H8 Reality  ::bowdown::

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Ok I went to bed thinking this is probably not gonna work like the other things I've tried, but I'll tell you this.. it's the first thing I've tried that's given me 4 lucids in a row 
> 
> Thanks I H8 Reality



It keeps working ::D:

----------


## westonci

I tried it last night and i had 3 LD's in a  row  :boogie:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> i usually sleep on my back while im doing the re-entry



No I mean when you regulerly lay down at night to go to sleep, what position are you used to falling asleep in?

----------


## LittleBuddy

im gon hit this up.

do u always wake up the second time? im gonna try to WILD right after i turn my alarm off.

also, when u do this technique, do u feel the sensation of your body falling asleep or no?

----------


## RockNRoller123

Yeah you wake up naturally the second time (I think)

----------


## unseen wombat

I tried this on Sunday to the letter, with 2 Galantaminds and one extra choline. I didn't get lucid, though I should have. I kept visualizing my backyard and it did help me to take focus off of my physical body, which was good. I did keep coming back to it though. At one point, when I came back to consciousness of my physical body, I felt that the strong vibrations had started. I was able to keep the vibrations from dissipating by focusing on them and bringing them back, which is new for me. And for the first time, I felt my heart beating strongly. (I may have just been dreaming I was doing this, I'm not sure). Then I thought I had failed and found myself in my bed still trying to fall asleep. Some things happened that should have let me on that it was a dream, but I was oblivious. Then I got up and thought, "Crap, was that just a dream?" Then I thought, "Wait, is this _still_ a dream right now?" But then I woke up for real.

This morning I tried it again, without the Galantamine, but just wound up falling asleep. (Whoa, as I was writing this I just had deja vu. Nevermind). I didn't actually follow the technique to the letter though this morning, so I guess it's to be expected that it didn't work.

----------


## kaeraz

I've tried this for the past three or four nights and I just can't seem to get it! I'll wake up for my brief awakening after waking up from my six-hour alarm, but I'll be _really_ tired. I'll say to myself, "OK, start visualizing your backyard..." but I don't make it very far before my mind wanders off I just fall right back asleep.

Does anybody have any tips or tricks to keep me focused? I don't want to wake up too much because doesn't that ruin the technique?

----------


## westonci

> I've tried this for the past three or four nights and I just can't seem to get it! I'll wake up for my brief awakening after waking up from my six-hour alarm, but I'll be _really_ tired. I'll say to myself, "OK, start visualizing your backyard..." but I don't make it very far before my mind wanders off I just fall right back asleep.
> 
> Does anybody have any tips or tricks to keep me focused? I don't want to wake up too much because doesn't that ruin the technique?



you have to plan out what your gonna touch, for example right now you have to know what your gonna touch the next time you do the technique

----------


## nechong

hi,

i stay in apartment at third floor, so what's the best scene  i should visualise?
should i visualised the main entrance to the apartment building where there is some flower and tree or anything inside mine house?

thanks

----------


## Swank

Ive had no recent luck with naturally getting lucid so I might try this the next few nights. My only problem with using the brief awakenings is that I usually forget to try the technique when I get them, and just go back to sleep. Any ideas people?

Autosuggestion doesnt seem to work too well for me!

----------


## kaeraz

> Ive had no recent luck with naturally getting lucid so I might try this the next few nights. My only problem with using the brief awakenings is that I usually forget to try the technique when I get them, and just go back to sleep. Any ideas people?
> 
> Autosuggestion doesnt seem to work too well for me!



I think we're in the same boat.  :smiley:  I'm gonna try what westonci told me - plan out what you're going to touch _before_ you go to bed. Also, I think I'm going to chant while I'm visualizing like "One, I'm dreaming..." etc. I think that will keep my mind focused so I don't just immediately drift off. 

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Swank

> I think we're in the same boat.  I'm gonna try what westonci told me - plan out what you're going to touch _before_ you go to bed. Also, I think I'm going to chant while I'm visualizing like "One, I'm dreaming..." etc. I think that will keep my mind focused so I don't just immediately drift off. 
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah I might as well try a bit of that, I havnt really given the autosuggestion a good go yet  :tongue2: 

I wonder if its hard to be focusing on visualising and feeling the sensations of touch and smell etc while also counting up and reminding yourself youre dreaming! I'll try it more tonight, and let you know how I go. PM me if you have any success with this  :smiley:

----------


## kaeraz

> Yeah I might as well try a bit of that, I havnt really given the autosuggestion a good go yet 
> 
> I wonder if its hard to be focusing on visualising and feeling the sensations of touch and smell etc while also counting up and reminding yourself youre dreaming! I'll try it more tonight, and let you know how I go. PM me if you have any success with this



I don't think they'll interfere with each other. It's just visualizing while keeping an inner dialogue. 

I'll post results tomorrow. I'm also eating a couple gobs of peanut butter... >.> We'll see how that pans out.

----------


## DreamQueen

I find it difficult to have a brief awakening. Does it work if you just wake up after 6 hours of sleep and then do the backyard visualisation like an ordinary WBTB? Why do you have to do it after a brief awakening?

----------


## i make it rain

> im gon hit this up.
> 
> do u always wake up the second time? im gonna try to WILD right after i turn my alarm off.
> 
> also, when u do this technique, do u feel the sensation of your body falling asleep or no?



i like this WILD in first awakening and then your tech after that. no use wasting some of that valuable REM cycle ::D: ...unless you just want to sleep or have to get up early or something...LAME

----------


## ChaybaChayba

The problem with all these techniques is, is that they one by one, explain what actions you need to take to get into a lucid dream. But the key to getting into a lucid dream is not your actions, but your thoughts. These techniques will only work when they lead to those thoughts you need to enter a lucid dream. But how about you just tell us what you are thinking? What thoughts did you follow to enter the dreamworld?

----------


## unseen wombat

I think the entire reason this works is that you're first of all in a good point in your sleep cycle. That's necessary for any WILD technique. Secondly, and just as importantly, this keeps your mind aware and occupied and _off_ of thoughts of your physical body. 

I haven't got it to work yet, but I haven't had but one chance to actually try it as recommended. 

Kaeli, maybe you should just try to sleep in a little longer so you're more awake. Remember he said 6 hours is the minimum threshhold. Really seven if you count the time he says it takes to fall asleep. (It doesn't usually take me that long. More like half that or less actually. Unless he's talking about how long it takes your _body_ to fall asleep. All I know is that my _mind_ is unconscious after less than a half hour).

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I think this may be a DEILD, but you didn't really specificly say reather you move or not, in that case, this method works alot for me too. But neither DEILD or VILD (the new VILD) were created by you, but I know what you mean when you say your technique, basicly your own personal twist on it. Though I'm sure if you changed the way you'd do it, like try to ride a bike or roll, you'd get the same results.

----------


## warock

> Ok I went to bed thinking this is probably not gonna work like the other things I've tried, but I'll tell you this.. it's the first thing I've tried that's given me 4 lucids in a row 
> 
> Thanks I H8 Reality







> I tried it last night and i had 3 LD's in a  row



Dayam, ppl are getting lucid like hot cakes  :Eek: 
Definably trying this tonight, will post results  ::D:

----------


## Swank

> I find it difficult to have a brief awakening. Does it work if you just wake up after 6 hours of sleep and then do the backyard visualisation like an ordinary WBTB? Why do you have to do it after a brief awakening?



I tried this last night after a fairly long dry spell of lucids. I woke up after 6 or so hours and just tried the visualisation then (so basically a WBTB) and it worked. It worked extremely well actually, as in the LD was very vivid and I remember all of it afterwards.

Good stuff, Ill keep experimenting  :smiley:

----------


## kaeraz

OK, so I tried this again last night after my brief awakening, but I couldn't stay focused on it - again! Instead, I ended up having a VILD, completely by accident. I started imagining being in Halo-world and suddenly I was and then I flew and stuff. It was fun, if unintentional.  :smiley: 

I'm interested in this technique though so I'm going to keep trying. I'm going to try what you did, Swank, and just start visualizing as soon as I wake up rather than fall back asleep, etc. I'll probably try to get 7 hours instead of 6 like wombat suggested.

I'll post results tomorrow.

----------


## I H8 Reality

congratulations everyone, I personally think this technique is the most successful I have ever tried.

Keep trying everyone, and I know it will work for everyone

----------


## Soldier

I  havnt tried it yet but sounds really easy so ill give it a  2 weeks.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've been trying this all week. I've had some success, but like I said before, my dream recall has suffered.  I don't like having to make the split second decision to either remember the last dream I had or try for a Lucid dream.  Too hard to make that decision when I'm all groggy and half asleep.

Am I doing something wrong?  Anyone have any suggestions for this?  I like both my lucid and non lucid dreams.

----------


## -ZeroPoint-

OMFG, I’m new here and glad I’ve found this place! I’ve been doing this for the past few weeks BUT I was stuck in a dark room in my dream but I was conscious, I was like wake me up wake me up, it was the same method described here, i go to school so whiles I wake up and everybody is getting ready for school (brief awakening) I start thinking about school and regular stuff then go back to sleep then I’m sucked into this black room, that what it was, I always wondered what it was! This is real and its not hard as you think, THANK YOU MAN! I’m going to do this again this time aware! I was even afraid to go to sleep because I always got sucked into a black empty room talking where nobody could hear me, When I have the brief waking I think deeply about life and the new day, planning school, art class, homework, etc. I go back to sleep and BOOM I was like “Here we go again”, so how do I visualize and start creating my dream?

* This was all before coming here, how to go on adventures and is it even a lucid dream *

----------


## -ZeroPoint-

This comment on Youtube simplifies what's happening to me, is this safe and normal....

This...is really going over the top.. 0_0
This happened to me a couple nights ago but i didnt even like it...i was falling down a pit which REALLY scared me and i couldn't move (i was paralysed in real life my eyelids wouldn't even budge) i know the paralysis thing is normal..but anyway i just focused, waited for the right time and BOOM i snapped out of my dream! Then it tried happening again, but i was still freaked out so i refused to let it happen!

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> No I mean when you regulerly lay down at night to go to sleep, what position are you used to falling asleep in?



I think you missed my question, so I'll just remind you again if you don't find.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> I think you missed my question, so I'll just remind you again if you don't find.



Its always random, sometimes on by back, sometimes on my side, sometime on my belly.

But during the brief awakening I sleep on my back, I dont know why but that position gets you into the dream faster

----------


## i make it rain

it worked for me...sort of. I was picturing my yard and going around. I remember then actually seeing the HI of it. I saw my hose turny thing and I thought, "that does not look right." I guess as long as I touch it it will still work. So I was in the dream but not lucid and still trying to enter a dream. I don't know if it was a failed WILD where there was a break of consciousness so I didn't notice being in a dream. It could just be that I am really stupid and missed a successful WILD.  :Bang head:

----------


## warock

After my 2nd go at this i got lucid
TY  :smiley:

----------


## I H8 Reality

> After my 2nd go at this i got lucid
> TY




it took me forever to come up with this technique, but its finally paying off 

maybe i should patent it  ::lol::

----------


## -ZeroPoint-

It isn’t working for me  :Sad:  Tried it last night (this morning)

----------


## I H8 Reality

keep trying and it will come

----------


## unseen wombat

I'm having a hard time of it too. I tried it yesterday morning, to the letter, but still couldn't concentrate and kept drifting off. I only had an hour and a half after the 7 hour wakeup-and-immediately-BTB point, so maybe I just missed an REM phase. Tonight I'm going to try it like I did last weekend, with a full 1 hour WBTB between hours 6 and 7.

----------


## Echoes

This seems like a great idea, especially because I seem to have a hard time not getting my mind all full of excess thoughts while trying to wild. WILL TRY TONIGHT!!! CANT WAIT!

----------


## lagunagirl

ahh I keep wanting to try this but I always forget! I'm going to try to do this tonight. It sounds like a pretty good idea... if only I could bring myself to remember it  :tongue2:

----------


## -ZeroPoint-

Yay I'm going to do this tonight, last night i was too excited and focused when doing this, I naturally did this before finding out here, now I will act naturally but it's not really different, I will try to limit my excitement and try it again, thanks for confirming this though.

----------


## Menthol

I got it to work this morning. I just thought about my backyard and before I could "touch" anything I fell into the vibrations. Nice work dude.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> I got it to work this morning. I just thought about my backyard and before I could "touch" anything I fell into the vibrations. Nice work dude.



congratulations Menthol.

I may have unlocked some key to Lucid Dreams. Its been working for me very consistently

----------


## mrToad

felt something kinda intense when i attempted this. i chose to visualize fixing an iPod since i do this regularly. like i h8 reality said, something you're really familiar with. it was easy to remember the feeling of carefully working inside an iPod. this is different than his recommendation in that the visualization was like a macro-film, close-up screws and cables and small parts. dunno if that's the best choice but it was easier than thinking about something outside.

i have a question about the intense feeling. do you feel kinda hot when you begin to WILD? as your body slopes into sleep but your mind remains awake, do you feel at the edge of a force? hard to describe. anyway i felt like i got close but spaced out and dreampt of something else.

it seems true that your body awakes again naturally after an hour, i didnt know that. cool.

----------


## mrToad

something else i wonder. what do you think about changing to the other side of the bed or sleeping on the couch when you wake up after six hours? would being in another place slightly heighten your mental activity? i've noticed sleeping somewhere new causes you to be less lazy.

and if you're hungry after the six hours i recommend some crackers before sleeping again. helps you sleep.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> felt something kinda intense when i attempted this. i chose to visualize fixing an iPod since i do this regularly. like i h8 reality said, something you're really familiar with. it was easy to remember the feeling of carefully working inside an iPod. this is different than his recommendation in that the visualization was like a macro-film, close-up screws and cables and small parts. dunno if that's the best choice but it was easier than thinking about something outside.
> 
> i have a question about the intense feeling. do you feel kinda hot when you begin to WILD? as your body slopes into sleep but your mind remains awake, do you feel at the edge of a force? hard to describe. anyway i felt like i got close but spaced out and dreampt of something else.
> 
> it seems true that your body awakes again naturally after an hour, i didnt know that. cool.



The feeling is hard to explain, its like all the sudden a rush come over you as your entering the dream. This is *very* important if you feel that your about to enter a dream don't just stand there, start running or start rubbing your hands together. Your literally at the edge of awake /asleep, so the key is to focus on your dream body.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> something else i wonder. what do you think about changing to the other side of the bed or sleeping on the couch when you wake up after six hours? would being in another place slightly heighten your mental activity? i've noticed sleeping somewhere new causes you to be less lazy.
> 
> and if you're hungry after the six hours i recommend some crackers before sleeping again. helps you sleep.



Ive never changed rooms or changed my positions so I cant say anything about that. However there where times when I woke up after 6 hours and I felt hungry and ahd to piss.

Its okay go piss or eat, but dont take to long.

----------


## Echoes

I H8 Reality, I cannot thank you enough for developing this technique!! I tried it last night and it worked far better then anything  I have tried before. It was increadably easy and fast to enter my LD, I had a dream guide for the first time (in the form of an African tribal shaman), and I flew for the first time in my LD. This is a great techniques and you should try to get it put in the Turtorials section (anlong with some cool -ILD ending of course!!!  ::D: )

----------


## -ZeroPoint-

I have my first dream last night watching youtube after doing this method, I need to be aware though, usually I don't remeber my dream...

----------


## I H8 Reality

congratulations everyone, im able to lucid dream at will thanks to this technique and so will you if you keep practicing.

----------


## arby

> I may have unlocked some key to Lucid Dreams. Its been working for me very consistently



It's called conceptual thought. =P

I'm going to guess you no longer actually do your "technique" anymore but just jump straight to something that you can't quite put into words, right?

----------


## unseen wombat

Well, I don't know WTF is wrong with me. I seem to be the only person for whom this isn't working.  ::cry::  I either drift off into a non-lucid, or I'm so aware that I can't fall asleep and enter a dream.

----------


## randomdreamer

Im having the same problem as unseen wombat with the exception of last night where after i drifted off i hade a 10 second spastic dild got excited and woke up

----------


## olmada111

is anybody having any problems when u wake up after 6 hours, go back to sleep, then after you wake up the second time u can't get back to sleep?

----------


## Lukin

Okay, I will say this.  This technique did work for me.  I'm still skeptical about what exactly was the key for it working (i.e., sleep/wake schedule, or feeling objects) but it did work.  I've had many WILDs and they have come from visualizations, feeling objects and just simply going blank.  Therefore, I'm not sure what exactly was key here.

I think many people try to come up with a universal way for everyone to be able to WILD and this is extremely difficult because in a lot of cases the individual has to find the way that works for them.  

That being said, this is the closest to something that might work for the masses.  I've only tried it once so I will try it several more times before drawing a conclusion, but the way it worked was definitely one of the "cleanest" entries, and fastest, i've had into a dream.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Okay, I will say this.  This technique did work for me.  I'm still skeptical about what exactly was the key for it working (i.e., sleep/wake schedule, or feeling objects) but it did work.  I've had many WILDs and they have come from visualizations, feeling objects and just simply going blank.  Therefore, I'm not sure what exactly was key here.
> 
> I think many people try to come up with a universal way for everyone to be able to WILD and this is extremely difficult because in a lot of cases the individual has to find the way that works for them.  
> 
> That being said, this is the closest to something that might work for the masses.  I've only tried it once so I will try it several more times before drawing a conclusion, but the way it worked was definitely one of the "cleanest" entries, and fastest, i've had into a dream.



you'll have more success the more you do it

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Well, I don't know WTF is wrong with me. I seem to be the only person for whom this isn't working.  I either drift off into a non-lucid, or I'm so aware that I can't fall asleep and enter a dream.



you don't want to be too tired during the brief awakening or else you'll fall asleep, and you dont want to be too awake during the brief awakening or else you wont fall back to sleep. Just keep trying and it will come.

Also I noticed that even if you dont get a Lucid Dream directly from my technique it significantly increases our odds of having a DILD

----------


## Cammy

I've been away from forum for a while now, but been trying to lucid dream the past week. I noted what you said about having 6 hours.

I looked at my own sleeping pattern and realized i only give my body 5-6hrs sleep a night, then i get up for work. (Go to bed at 10, get up at 5 for work)

Maybe this is the reason i don't get many lucid dreams?

----------


## I H8 Reality

> I've been away from forum for a while now, but been trying to lucid dream the past week. I noted what you said about having 6 hours.
> 
> I looked at my own sleeping pattern and realized i only give my body 5-6hrs sleep a night, then i get up for work. (Go to bed at 10, get up at 5 for work)
> 
> Maybe this is the reason i don't get many lucid dreams?



its very likely thats the reason why you don't have much Lucid Dreams. Most people have Lucid Dreams in the early hours of the morning. Your missing out on REM if you only sleep for 6 hours

----------


## Menthol

I've been having trouble lately "entering" my dreams, but I use your technique. Instead of thinking about "feeling" stuff I think about the feeling of SP and it works. I've had it work everytime I've tried it.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> I've been having trouble lately "entering" my dreams, but I use your technique. Instead of thinking about "feeling" stuff I think about the feeling of SP and it works. I've had it work everytime I've tried it.



I've noticed that timing is very important, brief awakenings after 6 hours of sleep are *EXTREMELY*  important for entering Lucid Dreams, regardless of what style you use to enter a dream.

----------


## Elliott

Another success here using this technique; after a long, long dry spell.  Thanks goes to *I H8 Reality*.

What would you advise on having subsequent LD's?

When you wake from the first one, do you start to visualize then?  Or do you fall back to sleep normally and wait for the next brief awakening?

Cheers.

----------


## Bushido

> Another success here using this technique; after a long, long dry spell.  Thanks goes to *I H8 Reality*.
> 
> What would you advise on having subsequent LD's?
> 
> When you wake from the first one, do you start to visualize then?  Or do you fall back to sleep normally and wait for the next brief awakening?
> 
> Cheers.



Try this: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ighlight=Dield

----------


## Ethanescence

Would I be able to wake up at 6 hours from my alarm clock and then immediately try the backyard and tactile visualtion technique?

I'm worried the next time I wake up between REM periods will be too short and I won't gain consciousness enough to actually remember.

Or can I set my alarm to go off at 6 hours and 30 minutes? Will that still have the same effect? Or do I have to wake up the second time naturally?

My alarm is semi-quiet and only wakes me up a little.

Thanks again.

----------


## Cammy

> its very likely thats the reason why you don't have much Lucid Dreams. Most people have Lucid Dreams in the early hours of the morning. Your missing out on REM if you only sleep for 6 hours



My day off tomorrow, would you think the below is ok?

Go to bed at 9pm
Set alarm for 4am, wake up turn alarm off then go back to sleep.
Hopfully wake up at 5am for a brief awakening.
Start visualizing my bedroom and touching everything untill i enter a LD

Cheers.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Another success here using this technique; after a long, long dry spell.  Thanks goes to *I H8 Reality*.
> 
> What would you advise on having subsequent LD's?
> 
> When you wake from the first one, do you start to visualize then?  Or do you fall back to sleep normally and wait for the next brief awakening?
> 
> Cheers.



Congratulations Elliot, yes you can do it over and over. As a matter of fact I once did it about 5-6 in a row, after each Lucid Dream I would wake up and do the visualization again and I'd be in a dream again.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Would I be able to wake up at 6 hours from my alarm clock and then immediately try the backyard and tactile visualtion technique?
> 
> I'm worried the next time I wake up between REM periods will be too short and I won't gain consciousness enough to actually remember.
> 
> Or can I set my alarm to go off at 6 hours and 30 minutes? Will that still have the same effect? Or do I have to wake up the second time naturally?
> 
> My alarm is semi-quiet and only wakes me up a little.
> 
> Thanks again.



You can try it, but I wouldn't make any guarantees. The technique I developed took me months to develop, and a lot of fine tuning.

My technique will work for virtually anyone who tries it. Just keep trying.  :wink2:

----------


## I H8 Reality

> My day off tomorrow, would you think the below is ok?
> 
> Go to bed at 9pm
> Set alarm for 4am, wake up turn alarm off then go back to sleep.
> Hopfully wake up at 5am for a brief awakening.
> Start visualizing my bedroom and touching everything untill i enter a LD
> 
> Cheers.



Timing is perfect. But I would recommends visualizing outdoors, like your backyard for example. Its much easier believe me.

----------


## Cammy

> Timing is perfect. But I would recommends visualizing outdoors, like your backyard for example. Its much easier believe me.



Okay!

Going to try it tonight, ive had a dry spell of well over a year now  :Oops:

----------


## I H8 Reality

Timing is very important for Lucid Dreams, you cant just Lucid Dream anytime during the night. There are certain times during the sleep cycle that are *VERY* important for inducing Lucid Dreams. I cant stress enough the importance of *brief awakenings after 6 hours of sleep.*

Also the supine position is very important in inducing sleep. This is probably while people report having Sleep Paralysis mostly in the supine position.

Also the visualization is *EXTREMELY* important. Because the location, time of day, things you do, and tactile sensation in your visualization all contribute to inducing Lucid Dreams.

Other techniques work perfectly for some and not for other. This technique will work for you as long as you:

- have an alarm clock 
- sleep the required time (6+ hours) 
- notice when your in a brief awakening 
- have normal visualization skills

----------


## Cammy

Well i failed !

Woke up at 4, went back to sleep, woke up again but just couldn't get back to sleep :Oops:

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, that's what happens to me too.  :tongue2:  I don't think I'm gonna be able to fall asleep on my back. I _always_ sleep on my side, and I think my body is expecting it.

H8, don't you think that all the fine tuning might have just been making it right for _your_ sleep cycle? Maybe us people who are failing need to fine tune it even more. Great...

----------


## detail

I tried this last night and instead of entering a dream, i entered SP. What do you think may have caused this?
Thanks

----------


## westonci

> I tried this last night and instead of entering a dream, i entered SP. What do you think may have caused this?
> Thanks



you where really close to entering a Lucid Dream, instead you entered SP. It happens every now and then

----------


## eggbert

Hello, hopefully your technique will give me my first LD after knowing of LDing for about three years and after hundreds of attempts of all kinds of techniques.

I follow the steps, but I don't reawaken after I go back to bed. Example: fall asleep at 12:30. alarm wakes me up at 6:30. Fall asleep. My other alarm wakes me up at 8:50--time to get up.

Do you use a lot of autosuggestion while falling asleep after the first alarm to get yourself to wake up again?

How long after the first alarm until you wake up again?

Does your technique require more than 9 hours of sleep or so to be available?

----------


## Joseph

> This technique has worked consistently for the last couple of months and I'm finally going to reveal it.
> 
> *1.* You need to set your alarm clock so that you have at *Least* 6 hours of sleep.
> 
> *2.* When the alarm goes off just turn it off and go back to sleep.
> 
> *3.* The next time you have a brief awakening, lay in the supine position.
> 
> *4.* Relax, close your eyes, and start visualizing being in your backyard during daytime. Now start moving along the perimeter of your backyard and start touching things such as doors, garbage cans, walls,etc.
> ...




How long do I have to keep thinking about staying in the backyard for?  Is it till I dream, or just for a few minutes while still awake.  It will get very tedious otherwise.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> How long do I have to keep thinking about staying in the backyard for?  Is it till I dream, or just for a few minutes while still awake.  It will get very tedious otherwise.



for me it takes less than a minute. 

However if you feel really awake during the brief awakening it might not work, also if your really tired during the brief awakening than it might not work.

The key is to be a balance not to tired, but not too awake.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Hello, hopefully your technique will give me my first LD after knowing of LDing for about three years and after hundreds of attempts of all kinds of techniques.
> 
> I follow the steps, but I don't reawaken after I go back to bed. Example: fall asleep at 12:30. alarm wakes me up at 6:30. Fall asleep. My other alarm wakes me up at 8:50--time to get up.
> 
> Do you use a lot of autosuggestion while falling asleep after the first alarm to get yourself to wake up again?
> 
> How long after the first alarm until you wake up again?
> 
> Does your technique require more than 9 hours of sleep or so to be available?



I dont use autosuggestion. Usually I just noticed that I woke up. Also your next brief awakening after falling asleep is usually 1 hour later.

so if the alarm goes off at 6:30am your next brief awakening should be at 7:30.

And yes this technique requires 8-9 hours of sleep. But remember this technique utilizes a really important time for inducing Lucid Dreams, so its worth it.

----------


## Swank

Just to add some more discussion to the topic, this morning at around 8am with all of the light shining into my room and half draped across the girlfriend next to me (i.e distractions).

I just woke up, for some reason I was feeling a certain way which is hard to describe - very tired, half asleep and half awake, kind of like a brief awakening but a little different...anyway, I didnt wild properly but i got very close, saw everything around me just before the final jump but didnt quite make it. I did with with 3 different visions including the backyard one first and they all did the same thing.

Does anyone else kind of get a feeling where they know they can jump into a WILD as soon as they close their eyes? bar the advanced dreamers of course!

----------


## i make it rain

> Does anyone else kind of get a feeling where they know they can jump into a WILD as soon as they close their eyes? bar the advanced dreamers of course!



i had something like that last night. i took some cold medicine that was making me really tired. then when i layed in bed i felt like if i had just woken up from 6 hours of sleep and like i could fall back asleep in seconds. i waited like 30 seconds and i started to see HI. then my brother walked in, talked to me, and turned on the TV. THE TRIPLE WHAMMY. :Mad:  that was also the first time i would have been lucid dreaming when i first went to bed.

----------


## a.nomad

geez people. quit being so gullible.  This guy didn't create this method or anything of the sort - if anything, he only popularized it for you guys.  Once you read copious amounts of material on dreaming and out-of-body experiences, you will notice that tactile sensations have always been prominently stressed.  This guy is acting like he is some sort of guru in dreaming here because he can emulate millennia old techniques and claim them as his own.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> geez people. quit being so gullible. This guy didn't create this method or anything of the sort - if anything, he only popularized it for you guys. Once you read copious amounts of material on dreaming and out-of-body experiences, you will notice that tactile sensations have always been prominently stressed. This guy is acting like he is some sort of guru in dreaming here because he can emulate millennia old techniques and claim them as his own.



I kind of agree, but I'm sure he's just trying to help people out, but no your right he didn't create this method.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> geez people. quit being so gullible.  This guy didn't create this method or anything of the sort - if anything, he only popularized it for you guys.  Once you read copious amounts of material on dreaming and out-of-body experiences, you will notice that tactile sensations have always been prominently stressed.  This guy is acting like he is some sort of guru in dreaming here because he can emulate millennia old techniques and claim them as his own.



First of all I did create this technique by myself, and if you think otherwise can you list some sources or prove it. This technique I developed took three months of fine tuning, and was originally based on WILD. 

Yes this technique is "technically" WILD, but the way that I created it is different from all other methods/techniques I've read or seen before.

----------


## arby

> First of all I did create this technique by myself, and if you think otherwise can you list some sources or prove it. This technique I developed took three months of fine tuning, and was originally based on WILD. 
> 
> Yes this technique is "technically" WILD, but the way that I created it is different from all other methods/techniques I've read or seen before.



If this is different then anything you've seen before, then you really should follow the precepts of lurk moar. Or at least be more active in the community. I mean, seriously... you have 92 posts and you've made about 6 techniques already. Half of which have "ultimate" in the title.

This tech is a mix of VILD and DEILD. VILD is defined as "visually incubated lucid dream" which is exactly what this is. Hell, even malac had tactile stimulation is his crazy excuse for a tech. and then the DEILD side of it is the same as the 50 thousand other techs that deal with that...

And don't let me rain down on your parade. Your simplified versions work pretty well for people staring off. But please, educate yourself. You never seem to participate in anything outside your own threads and therefore you only know what you have gathered from trial and error. I hope you agree that it would be foolhardy to try and teach others when the only experiences you know of are your own. You have good potential but consistently show how isolated you are.

Lurk moar, post moar(in other people's threads), learn moar.

----------


## westonci

The point is its working for most people that tried it. I dont see why everyones getting so worked up about who created what, and how, when etc...

I mean I h8 realitys technique isnt exactely VILD or DEILD, and even a minor difference in a tehcnique can lead to an LD.

By the way WILD,VILD,DEILD doesnt gives such exact detail as this technique does. For example i h8 reality says that you need a minimum of 6 hours of sleep, to do this technique.

This may seem like nothing to you but, this minor variation is probably the reason why this technique is working for most people that try it, and not WILD as an example which can be really hard to do.

----------


## phoenelai

IMO HI's, VILDS, WILDS have been my best success. The trick to Galantamind and Choline is that all the reports from what I've done personally and seen on DV is false awakenings. Lately the two get me stuck in SP which means yeah I'm close but need to be able to break free and float out!!!

----------


## Daniel33

I've been trying to get back into Lucid Dreaming. I had mild success last night, in that my waking suggestions found their way into my dream. My method has always been to set it up for myself throughout the day whenever I think to do it. At any given moment I'll take a time out to question my reality and doubt any automatic answers, especially "yeah this is real, you're just doing this to lucid dream". It has to be a full on existential query if you catch my drift. Making a habit out of this usually pays off.

But I want to try your method since my mind has been playing tricks on me to keep me from realizing. I'll try it out tonight.

----------


## Daniel33

Oh, there was a reason I meant to speak up on this thread and I got distracted.

My roommate's girlfriend took some shamanism classes at NYU. She claims to have been on a spiritual journey through guidance. Curious, I asked her how she was taught to do it. She said she was instructed to lay down on her back in the dark, and to imagine herself in a comfortable and familiar place. a backyard was suggested as a jumping off point (interesting?). Once this place was imagined, she was to familiarize herself with it until a hole opened up which would swallow her. 

Sounds like your method. It's an interesting symmetry.

----------


## Arthurium

> First of all I did create this technique by myself, and if you think otherwise can you list some sources or prove it. This technique I developed took three months of fine tuning, and was originally based on WILD. 
> 
> Yes this technique is "technically" WILD, but the way that I created it is different from all other methods/techniques I've read or seen before.



I like the way your post is detailed better then his but Westoni posted this method on "09-18-2007, 05:29 PM " here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=43801

----------


## Daniel33

oh, be civilized people.

----------


## Ndeschamps

This sounds great :smiley:  I'll give it a shot tonight and give feedback. I'm hoping for the best :wink2:

----------


## Daniel33

arg! no dice last night. i screwed it up. just wanted to go back to sleep, didn't think about why i was waking myself up.

----------


## Iliad Keys

Man, I got really close last night too!  I went to bed really late, woke up a few hours later, and then as I was falling back to sleep I thought of my backyard.  I tried to imagine myself in it, and then having a dream about being there.  I felt myself falling asleep and simultaneously slipping into the dream, but then I got excited and it woke me up again.  No luck after that.

----------


## Ndeschamps

Ah, I went to bed at 12:30pm last night so i set my clock for 9:00am. I woke up and I wasn't able to fall asleep again. The sound of my moms blow dryer didn't help either. So I'll give it another shot tomorrow and see how it goes.

----------


## Shady

Try waking up earlier then 9 am  :smiley:  the light from outside, random noises like blow dryers, dogs etc are very very distracting. This of course means you may have to go to bed earlier  :tongue2: . Shoot for something where its still dark out, but you have still already slept away the majority of your night.

----------


## Daniel33

well, i went to bed at about 12:30 last night. i work late so it's hard for to go to bed earlier than that. i set my alarm for 8 am. i woke up, hit it off, and passed out. i did think of my backyard as i was initially going to sleep at 12:30 (probably more like 12:45) and i do remember that i had a dream that took place in my back yard. so with that, i'll try it again tonight.

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, I tried a variation with a 35 minute WBTB this morning. I didn't WILD, which was disappointing, but I did have a super realistic DILD a few minutes after giving up that started in my back yard.

----------


## CrazyJelly

Whats the Supine Position? xDD

----------


## westonci



----------


## Iliad Keys

Now that's a pretty funny looking picture!  ::roll::  The second guy looks like he's dead!  Anyway, I found it interesting because whenever I sleep on my side I never know what to do with my arms.  Hence the reason that I never sleep on my side.  I mean, it's like what do you do with these things!?  They keep getting in the way!  Or you could practice these Lateral Recumbent techniques that make you look like your trying to choke yourself.

----------


## I H8 Reality

Just as a side note I noticed that if you feel really tired during your brief awakening your odds of getting into a Lucid Dream is really high. 

Some people say that they feel too awake and cant fall asleep during the brief awakening. This happens to me every now and then, however relaxing and not worrying too much helps a lot.

----------


## unseen wombat

If you put a pillow in front of your body, you can put your upper arm on top of it and your lower arm just extend downward in front of you and lay it on the bed, or tuck it up under your head pillow. That's how I sleep best. It's hard for me to sleep on my back, but I can do it if I'm really tired. I can't sleep on my stomach though, ever.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> If you put a pillow in front of your body, you can put your upper arm on top of it and your lower arm just extend downward in front of you and lay it on the bed, or tuck it up under your head pillow. That's how I sleep best. It's hard for me to sleep on my back, but I can do it if I'm really tired. I can't sleep on my stomach though, ever.



Falling asleep on your back isnt an absolute rule that you have to follow. Its just something that ive noticed helps me fall asleep faster.

If you can fall asleep faster in another position by all means go for it.

----------


## erik212

Yeah, that's basically a WILD technique. I try to WILD on my right side. It works much better than my left side or back, *for me.* It really depends on the person.

----------


## unseen wombat

> Falling asleep on your back isnt an absolute rule that you have to follow. Its just something that ive noticed helps me fall asleep faster.
> 
> If you can fall asleep faster in another position by all means go for it.



Oh, I thought you wanted to make it hard to fall asleep, so your mind is more awake or something. That's why I try to start WILDing from my back. I usually can't fall asleep though and I shift to my side after about 30 or 40 minutes

----------


## Ndeschamps

> Try waking up earlier then 9 am  the light from outside, random noises like blow dryers, dogs etc are very very distracting. This of course means you may have to go to bed earlier . Shoot for something where its still dark out, but you have still already slept away the majority of your night.



Thanks for the advice I'm trying again tonight, 
This time I'm going to bed at 10 so I can wake up earlier :smiley: 
I'll try using this technique for a week straight
If I still don't get a LD then I'll move on to another technique :tongue2:

----------


## Malac Reborn

..Wow this is chaining err i mean DEILD...... How do you have 5 stars for a thread thats already been said on here... Maybe because the title is irresistible?

----------


## kevinwhited

I am a beginner lucid dreamer and this morning i woke up and went back to sleep, only i was imagining flying through the air. then suddenly i was "sucked" into the dream and i was lucid from the start! amazing!! but i found that i could only fly if i flapped both of my arms, which i shouldnt have to do if im dreaming

----------


## I H8 Reality

> I am a beginner lucid dreamer and this morning i woke up and went back to sleep, only i was imagining flying through the air. then suddenly i was "sucked" into the dream and i was lucid from the start! amazing!! but i found that i could only fly if i flapped both of my arms, which i shouldnt have to do if im dreaming



Congratulations, keep trying and have enjoy your Lucid Dreams  ::wink::

----------


## erik212

Remember to keep in mind that everyone had an individual technique that works best, so don't just give up if a technique that is specified here isn't as effective as you would like.

----------


## peppy

Wow, this is amazing. This is the first technique that I've used where I have successfully achieved becoming lucid. This is awesome. I even managed to complete the lucid task.  ::D:   :boogie:   ::D:

----------


## psychology student

> This technique has worked consistently for the last couple of months and I'm finally going to reveal it.
> 
> *1.* You need to set your alarm clock so that you have at *Least* 6 hours of sleep.
> 
> *2.* When the alarm goes off just turn it off and go back to sleep.
> 
> *3.* The next time you have a brief awakening, lay in the supine position.
> 
> *4.* Relax, close your eyes, and start visualizing being in your backyard during daytime. Now start moving along the perimeter of your backyard and start touching things such as doors, garbage cans, walls,etc.
> ...



How long does one have to wait for this to work, on average?

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Wow, this is amazing. This is the first technique that I've used where I have successfully achieved becoming lucid. This is awesome. I even managed to complete the lucid task.



congratulations  :wink2:

----------


## I H8 Reality

> How long does one have to wait for this to work, on average?



Which part? The Brief Awakening?

----------


## psychology student

From awakening until entrance into the dream?

----------


## I H8 Reality

> From awakening until entrance into the dream?



From the point of waking up to entering the dream usually takes 1 minutes.

----------


## psychology student

See, I've tried this kind of technique many times. Usually, nothing happens for a number of minutes and I become frustrated and end proceedings.

----------


## Irwanday01

> The only thing I don't like about this is I have to chose between having a lucid dream or recording my dream.  If I take the time to write down a dream, I miss my brief dream reentry window.
> 
> The normal scenario goes like this.  I will wake up at 5 am, lie in bed trying to remember the last dream I had, consider whether or not I should write it down.  If I decide it was good enough to write down, I know I've missed my chance at dream reentry.  If I decide it wasn't, I've already let my mind wander too much by trying to remember, so I can't concentrate on this technique. 
> 
> The only times I can get it to work are when I decide ahead of time I won't record any mid-night dreams.  Then this takes a toll on my dream recall if I do it a couple nights in a row.
> 
> Any advice?



get a digital voice recorder from radio shack for 20 bucks.  Record your dreams with the recorder.  When you get up in the morning write them down in your journal.

----------


## nechong

sir,

i tried yesterday.
slept around 1am , wake up around 7:30am then off the alarm and went to sleep again. 

i remembered that i have  a dream and i wrote it down whn i woke up around 9 something.

why i can't go into lucid state and only remember mine dream? have i missed anything?

thanks

mike





> From the point of waking up to entering the dream usually takes 1 minutes.

----------


## kaeraz

Question!

If I wake up initially from my alarm after six hours and I have to pee will it ruin my chances of doing this technique if I go to the bathroom, go back to sleep, and then do the technique next time I wake up?

I don't know why I thought of that, but it just seems like it would disrupt _something_ since the technique requires you to go right back to sleep after your alarm goes off.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Question!
> 
> If I wake up initially from my alarm after six hours and I have to pee will it ruin my chances of doing this technique if I go to the bathroom, go back to sleep, and then do the technique next time I wake up?
> 
> I don't know why I thought of that, but it just seems like it would disrupt _something_ since the technique requires you to go right back to sleep after your alarm goes off.



sure its okay if you need to take a piss or even need to eat.

----------


## LittleBuddy

i just found out the other night that when wilding, this helps a lot:

if ur walking around and u find that a tree is in ur way (or something in ur way), instead of walking around it, walk right on through it. this helps give ur brain that slightly unrealistic touch that will spark ur dream and imagination.

dunno if this works for u, but it sure does for me. it is noticable too. like when i walk through that tree, my body just sort of tingles. shortly after of course, SP-2 seconds-dream

----------


## penguin

Is this safe to try on a school night? Do you lose sleep during a lucid dream or is it just a normal dream?

I need quick replies, so I know if I should try it or not. (Going to sleep soon)

----------


## unseen wombat

You won't lose much sleep with this, since you're not staying up for a WBTB. Lucid dreaming is the same as regular dreaming in that your body is technically asleep. Only your mind is conscious. So no, you won't lose any sleep except for what you lose during the brief awakening which is hardly any at all.

----------


## penguin

Alright, thanks. Wish me luck, my first attempt at lucid dreaming.
I'll post with results tomorrow.

----------


## NightLife

Will you always have the brief awakening???

----------


## Aveligand

Has anyone tried this technique with any less than 6 hours of sleep?

Typically if I have 6 hours of sleep I can't get back into bed again (with or without melatonin, I might add).

----------


## penguin

Damn, didn't work last night. I don't think I did it right. I was so tired I don't think I got in that position and imagined my backyard. Hmmmmmm.

Any tips on how to wake up less tired to do this? >.>

----------


## i make it rain

after trying this technique a few times, i finally got lucid doing it.  ::D: 

i don't know if i got into supine position. if i am comfortable, i don't move so i can fall asleep faster. i was able to feel myself walking down the steps. then at some point i got the visual. it wasn't like the visual stuff just popped into my head. i just realized, "wait a minute, i am actually seeing this now and not imagining it." it was weird. i still think it was a WILD though because i didn't have a break in my thought. then i touched something to be fully in the dream and went on about my business. 

thanks.

----------

